# Problem with PrimoPDF



## Justdan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been using PrimoPdf on my win 7 OS for a long time without any problems.
Today, for some reason , I am unable to print the pdf file to my desktop.
I receive the following error message each time I attempt to use PrimoPDF:

"conversion to PDF failed: PDF conversion failed: -8"

I cerainly hope one of you gurus can help me.

Thanks,

Justdan




Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4028 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 416089 MB; D: Total - 114439 MB, Free - 49614 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DG43GT
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you tried (re)installing the latest version?


----------



## Justdan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Elvandil....

Thanks for your response to my PrimoPDF problem.

I deleted the PrimoPDF program and reinsrtalled the latest version, as you suggested, but I still get the same error _message mentioned before._

_Justdan_


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I hope you "uninstalled" it rather than "deleted" it.

If what you want to do is create PDF's from other documents, you could try uninstalling Primo and installing something like DoPDF, a virtual printer that will appear as an option when you use the Print function inside documents. It will print to a PDF file, thus converting it.


----------



## T60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you looked in the Windows Event Log to see if anything's been logged there in terms of an error?
Start | Run type eventvwr and click OK.
Look in all the various logs, particularly System and Application.
Might find something helpful.
Then again....


----------



## Justdan (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes .... I did uninstall the program before reinstalling! ..... Now What??

Justdan


----------



## T60 (Dec 11, 2011)

You have tried a complete reboot I take it. Might seem a silly question.


----------



## T60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Go to Start | Programs | PrimoPDF and choose PrimoPDF Settings
Then when you get the PrimoPDF dialog coming up, click the button marked "Options" in the bottom left corner.
Then click "Troubleshoot" and tick both boxes "Save conversion logs" and "Save PostScript after conversion"
Then try printing your document again, watch it fail, then look for the conversion log file, open it up in Notepad, and see what it contains.


----------



## T60 (Dec 11, 2011)

If you get stuck on the settings, don't forget the online help manual 
http://primopdf.com/primopdf_support_manual.htm#_general_settings


----------



## T60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Also see this: http://community.nitropdf.com/nitropdf/topics/pdf_conversion_failed_8-1jreyo
Looks as if using Nitro Reader instead may be the answer?


----------



## T60 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're clearly not alone - there may be some nuggets of useful info in here too:
http://community.nitropdf.com/nitro..._to_pdf_failed_pdf_conversion_failed_8-17tkmi

Generally a bit of googling reveals this kind of thing. Good luck.


----------

